# RR: 42. Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat major, D. 960



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter	(1972, Prague)










2.	Schnabel	(1939)










3.	Kempff	(1967)










4.	Brendel	(1971)










5.	Rubinstein	(1965)










6.	Curzon	(1973)










7.	Kovacevich	(1995)










8.	Lupu	(1991)










9.	Andsnes	(2004)










10.	Sofronitsky	(1960, live from Moscow)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Richter	(1972, Prague)
2.	Schnabel	(1939)
3.	Kempff	(1967)
4.	Brendel	(1971)
5.	Rubinstein	(1965)
6.	Curzon	(1973)
7.	Kovacevich	(1995)
8.	Lupu	(1991)
9.	Andsnes	(2004)
10.	Sofronitsky	(1960, live from Moscow)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

